
If a build takes 4 hours, run it every 4 hours - Torwald
https://pipelinedriven.org/article/if-builds-take-4-hours-run-them-every-4-hours
======
kristianp
Recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22914197](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22914197)

~~~
Torwald
Do you know why HN software shows this sometimes but not everytime?

